# What toy hauler you have and what complaints?



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Think im going to start looking for another toy hauler. Bumper pull because my truck is too tall for a 5th wheel. Just wondering what you have and if you are happy with it as well as what gripes you have. Im going to be looking between the 28-32' range and it must have a seperate bedroom.

Thanks


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Voltage. They are the nicest out there. 

With that said I cannot tell you how much trouble we have had with it.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Fuzion 342 fifth wheel and love it. I traded up from a Fuzion 260 bumper pull. Only reason for upgrade was the "trailer" became my temporary housing due to job promotion/transfer.

Fuzion is functional and best quality in my opinion. Quality components are used in construction. I use the toy hauler part for motorcycles.

I can tell you that I DID NOT purchase my first Fuzion from Genuine RV in Nacodoches because I thought they were jerks to deal with. I can also tell you I DID purchase my second Fuzion from Genuine RV in Nacodoches because it was a pleasant buying experience. (hint - buying an RV ain't nothing like buying a car, house or other big ticket item)

Don't know where you are located, but I would recommend lots of internet searching and then take a few trips to different RV dealerships to inspect units in person. I am from Houston and travelled to the DFW and Austin areas to complete my research.

If your truck is jacked up so high you can't pull a goose neck or fifth wheel, you will experience issues with a bumper pull as well. Towing a travel trailer does not compare to pulling a flat bed utility trailer or a 16 foot lowboy loaded down. Completely different ballgame. If you plan to only use the trailer a few times a year, also consider renting for the times you need it.

Good Luck!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Voltage. They are the nicest out there.
> 
> With that said I cannot tell you how much trouble we have had with it.


Seems to be the norm, we placed an order for a Voltage, but I started doing more thorough research and we backed out for the reason you stated.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*fumes*

Gas fumes from ATVs bouncing around..


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

cva34 said:


> Gas fumes from ATVs bouncing around..


I was kicking tires on a RV lot and saw one with a fueling station built in, complete with hose and nozzle just like the gas station. Drain them to haul and fill them once you get there.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

octane. love it. only complaint is no slideout.


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

*toyhauler*

we own a KZ coyote toy hauler. can haul two full size harleys in it.has kitchen slide and front bedroom. unit weighs in at 6600 lbs empty. fiberglass skin with paint no decals. on ours the rear door hinges upward and ramp is stored on rollers on tt frame.also has on board fuel system,but no gen.

we love it.


----------



## BigE35M (Mar 28, 2014)

2014 Vengeance 320A, love the trailer. Made it through 1st hunting season with no issues.


----------

